# The best speed rubik cube.



## justinianas (May 30, 2009)

What is the best speed cube (quality and etc..) ? and where can I buy it ?


----------



## Novriil (May 30, 2009)

oeh... There's no BEST... Everybody haz different things that they want to be on the cube. Just look around in Hardware topic and just try.


----------



## RuNeSCaPeR133 (May 30, 2009)

hi-games.net...super speeeeeed!!!


----------



## Swoncen (May 30, 2009)

Type X DIY


----------



## brunson (May 30, 2009)

Whichever one Eric Akkersdijk is holding.


----------



## GermanCube (May 30, 2009)

Read the FAQing FAQs ! 

(Not meant to be rude, but this question has been asked approximately 1000+ times, so you'll find the answer ("Its all a matter of personal preference") in a lot of threads similar to yours)

Alex


----------



## Enter (May 30, 2009)

for me it is c4y speed cube and diy A type


----------



## shelley (May 30, 2009)

If there were an answer to your question, there wouldn't be a whole subforum dedicated to the topic.


----------



## Dene (May 30, 2009)

Lolthread.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (May 30, 2009)

Type D with C4Y core, screws, and springs.


----------



## jcuber (May 30, 2009)

Lord Voldemort said:


> Type D with C4Y core, screws, and springs.



No, it's *your* personal preference of 3x3, not everybody's, and is therefore not the "best" speedcube.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (May 30, 2009)

Well, there's no specific "best" cube.
I'm giving him a suggestion instead of laughing at him about how silly you think his question is. Not everyone has the money to try every cube before they find one they like...


----------



## jcuber (May 30, 2009)

You could have said "There is not "best" cube, it is a matter of personal preference. Get a few different kinds, and perhaps hybrid them. I like to use a type D with C4Y core, screws, and springs.".


----------



## Lord Voldemort (May 30, 2009)

Everyone before me already mentioned that.
I think he's intelligent enough to pick that up after the first page.


----------



## jcuber (May 30, 2009)

Then why even post?


----------



## Lord Voldemort (May 30, 2009)

Look at my post again. Do I say anywhere that there is no best cube? No. As I already mentioned, I was giving him/her a suggestion. Is it really that big of a deal?


----------



## iggyzizzle (May 31, 2009)

I personally love the Porcelain White C4U cube. After lubing with Jig-A-Loo and setting it a the right tension, it glides, rarely locks up, cuts corners, and never pops.

A lot of people say that it locks up too much for them or pops like crazy, but it acts as the perfect cube for me.


----------



## ThatGuy (May 31, 2009)

The best speedcube is the type that allows you to find the >9000 (lol) threads on this topic.


----------



## dakimfo137 (May 31, 2009)

The best speedcube is the one that I LOVE.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Jun 1, 2009)

The best speedcube is a storebought, fresh out of the box, lubed with a little glue

Speaking of weird lube (little off topic here), has anyone used butter or olive oil as lube?


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jun 1, 2009)

I love the responses to threads like this


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jun 1, 2009)

to be honest, get a type d, e or f, which never pop. type c's are very fast, but pop too much for me. my old type a is TERRIBLE.


----------



## teller (Jun 1, 2009)

People always catch a lot of static for posting threads like these, but I see them more as just the daily news regarding what people are using these days, not a bad thing at all. To that end:

My current primary is an F. I find it has the power of an A with the stability of a C.

Warning about the F: The F doesn't take lube easily. It's awesome for about 24-48 hours after lube and then it turns to crap...or at least that was my experience with Jig-A-Loo. When I'm using it for speed I lube it the same day, always.

I like the c4u cube...it feels so silky. A lot of people diss the c4u, but I think it's misunderstood...it did find it "locky" in the beginning, but give it a very light touch and it will purr like a kitten. I love how the plastic feels; I even put textured tiles on mine in order to experience maximum luxury. Ahh...the only thing nicer than this would be if I were solving it in a hot-tub.

Enjoy!

_* Whoever said C pops too much were either the victim of a manufacturing irregularity or they need about a half turn tightening on all 6 faces and two quick shots of Jig-A-Loo. Every C I've used has been solid and easy to push at high-tension, correctly lubed. "Nobody ever got fired for purchasing a C" hehe..._


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jun 1, 2009)

my primary is a C4Y cube, secondary a type f (OH primary)
Id say just buy a bunch of cubes (or borrow them) and make your own choice, why not even try hybrids?


----------

